# Real Techniques LE Duo Fibre brush set



## missmeghan (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone going to be buying them? I'm hoping I can get my hands on a set. I love love love the RTs I have!!  They're only available to those with a direct link (off the FB page). Link here: http://realtechniques.com/shop-collection/duo-fiber-collection  Thought I'd pass along the link for anyone interested who hasn't seen yet and wants more info, since you can't get to that page off the site itself.    (if this is in the wrong spot or not allowed, feel free to delete, whoever is in charge  still learning my way around!)


----------



## Cara (Apr 3, 2013)

They're also on iherb - although last i checked they'd already sold out


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 3, 2013)

How often does this iherb site restock?


----------



## Cara (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.iherb.com/Real-Technique...iber-Collection-Limited-Edition-3-Brush/48839
  	Should be back in Friday 
  	x


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks didn't know about these at all.  I'm a brush whore so I have to get them. 

  	I like these brushes...  but hate them at the same time.  They just don't last and b/c they are hollow they bend easily.  I've had the ferrule, or black rubber part come off on two different brushes...


----------



## Cara (Apr 4, 2013)

Np 

  	Funny you say that - the head of my stippling brush literally came off this morning ;/  I dont treat it any different to any other brush so i think this one might have actually had a fault so i have written to RT on their website.  
  	In fact, ill show you the pic, i was literally like 'noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!'




  	Sadface.


----------



## honeybunny (Apr 6, 2013)

Cara said:


> Np
> 
> Funny you say that - the head of my stippling brush literally came off this morning ;/  I dont treat it any different to any other brush so i think this one might have actually had a fault so i have written to RT on their website.
> In fact, ill show you the pic, i was literally like 'noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!'
> ...


  	How long did you use that brush before this happened? I have quite a few RT brushes, I hope they will last.


----------



## Cara (Apr 6, 2013)

It was a birthday gift in March!!  I genuinely think its a one off though - all my others i have had for months and months, and they've been cleaned the same way and are sound as a pound. I had noticed it shedding from day one, ever so slightly so im pretty sure its a manufacturing problem.  The day the head came off the fibres were going mad and on inspection, i noticed the head was lose, sure enough it came out ;/


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm having zero luck finding a duo fibre set  only one I can find on eBay is horribly overpriced... As much as I want them, I'm so not paying double what they're selling for! And of course RT won't ship here, and iherb is out.


----------



## xelamazing (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I didn't even know these were out!

  	They're up on the Ulta website, for anyone interested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2257315&productId=xlsImpprod5220131&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80088%20cat120078


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 6, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> I'm having zero luck finding a duo fibre set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I could do a CP for you if you want.  I ordered two sets, so I could sell you one of mine at cost and then I'll just order another set to replace it. Let me know via PM.


----------



## Sweetness720 (Apr 11, 2013)

_*Hi..I actually ordered mine on Ulta.com...Hope this helps if you're still looking for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## Sweetness720 (Apr 11, 2013)

_*Hi..I actually ordered mine on Ulta.com...Hope this helps if you're still looking for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## duku (Apr 14, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> I'm having zero luck finding a duo fibre set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Are you from the UK? If yes they're coming out in early May.


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 14, 2013)

No I'm in Canada.


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 16, 2013)

Missed the boat on this one and I'm very sad


----------



## xelamazing (Apr 21, 2013)

carvedwords said:


> Missed the boat on this one and I'm very sad


	Sam said these brushes are supposed to be available for a full year. So you've still got plenty of time to get them!


----------



## danirn16 (Apr 21, 2013)

Are there reviews available on these brushes? I'm thinking about picking these up...


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2013)

There are reviews on youtube.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 5, 2013)

I LOVE my LE brushes! Finally got them in the mail from Ulta and have been using them for about a week. The big brush is perfect for highly pigmented blushes. The crease brush is also awesome if you are putting a cream product in the crease and blending it out. The contour brush is great for cream bronzers, but works just as well with a powder bronzer. These are not as dense as the regular line, but I like that. I can control my application more. If you are heavy-handed, you need these brushes!


----------

